# 6 mos old - Transition to Crib from Rock N Play



## AmyS

Any advice for me?

I am desperate to transition my lo to her crib. Right now, she sleeps all night in her rock n play, but if I try to put her in the crib, she wakes right up and cries. I have always put her down to sleep with a bottle. I'm not really interested in putting her down awake because I think that would involve cio, and I'm not really a fan of cio.

I had some minimal progress the other night...she fell asleep in her rock n play out in the living room. I picked her up to move her back to her bedroom, and she was sleeping so soundly. I put her in her crib, and she slept in there for an hour! I wonder if I tried putting her in her crib every night after she's been sleeping for a while if she would eventually get used to the crib??

I've been sleeping on an air mattress on her bedroom floor for 2 1/2 months now, because I won't leave her alone in the rock n play. She's strapped in, but it still worries me that she might try to flip herself out of it. I can tell she isn't very comfortable in the rock n play anymore either, because she is constantly trying to turn over, but can't because of the strap.

Any tips or advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## pichi

well, at 6 months old she really should be sleeping flat and not in a swing but - sometimes it can't be helped. try and put her in her cot/crib awake or just dozing into that 1st state of sleep. she needs to know that where she goes down to sleep is where she is going to wake up again if that makes sense? Like, have you ever fallen asleep somewhere and been lifted to bed so when you wake up you feel disorientated? it's good that you are in her room as she may need that for a little while if she's been so used to sleeping in a swing seat.

putting your little girl in her crib while she is awake does not mean she'll have to CIO to get to sleep. make her feel safe in her crib, get a routine going so she knows what to expect every time she goes in her crib. eventually she'll sleep in there without a fuss :) she will most likely coo and gently fall asleep if she feels safe and the routine for bed is roughly the same.


----------



## Noelle610

Why do you think putting her down awake would mean CIO? 

The issue with putt her in the crib asleep is that she will be suprised to be there when she inevitably wakes at the transition to her next sleep cycle. It's disorienting for a baby. 

I definitely think she'll be more comfy in the crib. My DD slept in her Rock n Play until around 5 months. We rolled up two towels and placed them each in a "U" shape facing each other (under the crib sheets). It created a cozy spot within the crib similar to the Rock-n-Play. That really helped with the transition!


----------



## L.A Mommy

When she's awake start putting her crib with a few toys. It will help her become more familiar with being in her bed. Sounds like she's to big for her rock n play if she's trying to flip over or get out. I think its a good idea to start putting her in her crib every night. Eventually she'll get used to it and hopefully you can start sleeping in your own bed ;)


----------



## AmyS

pichi said:


> well, at 6 months old she really should be sleeping flat and not in a swing but - sometimes it can't be helped. try and put her in her cot/crib awake or just dozing into that 1st state of sleep. she needs to know that where she goes down to sleep is where she is going to wake up again if that makes sense? Like, have you ever fallen asleep somewhere and been lifted to bed so when you wake up you feel disorientated? it's good that you are in her room as she may need that for a little while if she's been so used to sleeping in a swing seat.
> 
> putting your little girl in her crib while she is awake does not mean she'll have to CIO to get to sleep. make her feel safe in her crib, get a routine going so she knows what to expect every time she goes in her crib. eventually she'll sleep in there without a fuss :) she will most likely coo and gently fall asleep if she feels safe and the routine for bed is roughly the same.

Yes, I regret not getting her in her crib earlier, but she had RSV at 3 1/2 months, so we used the rock n play to keep her elevated. Then, when she was feeling better, she wouldn't sleep anywhere else! 

I understand the need for them to wake up where they fell asleep, but I'm scared to try putting her in awake! I'm a sissy, and I got too used to her sttn. Also, she hasn't been eating well lately, so she always falls asleep during her last feed. And since she eats pretty much every 2 hours (only 4 oz or so), I can't move her last feed up without under-feeding her.

I think since I've got the weekend now, I will try out the crib tonight while she's drowsy, thanks! I've tried telling her she will sleep so much better when she can move and stretch out...:haha:


----------



## pichi

ah, i hate to hear them cry too - that's why i don't let them and instead make them feel as safe and secure as i possibly can :) 

does she sleep with a sleeping bag or blankets? i always found my 2 slept better once they went into a sleeping bag as it kept them in a nice secure little space but still enough room to wiggle and flail their arms about :) 

my daughter suffered from reflux and found she slept 100% better on her belly (although the HV would have killed me - i know many reflux mummies whos babies tummy slept though)

if you need to keep her elevated, heighten the head of her crib with a few books or even get her a wedge pillow (for reflux) which will keep her sitting slightly more upright :flower:


----------



## AmyS

Noelle610 said:


> Why do you think putting her down awake would mean CIO?
> 
> The issue with putt her in the crib asleep is that she will be suprised to be there when she inevitably wakes at the transition to her next sleep cycle. It's disorienting for a baby.
> 
> I definitely think she'll be more comfy in the crib. My DD slept in her Rock n Play until around 5 months. We rolled up two towels and placed them each in a "U" shape facing each other (under the crib sheets). It created a cozy spot within the crib similar to the Rock-n-Play. That really helped with the transition!

Because when I have tried to put her down awake, she starts crying. And I'm a big ole sissy, so I can't stand to hear her heartbreaking sobs...

I like your idea of the u shaped towels! But, I have to admit, I am so worried about putting anything else in her crib with her. She can roll over now, so I'd probably be up all night making sure she wasn't stuck against them. 

I also think that she's waking up because it is so awkward to get her into the crib gently. I probably would be better off if she would go down awake!


----------



## AmyS

L.A Mommy said:


> When she's awake start putting her crib with a few toys. It will help her become more familiar with being in her bed. Sounds like she's to big for her rock n play if she's trying to flip over or get out. I think its a good idea to start putting her in her crib every night. Eventually she'll get used to it and hopefully you can start sleeping in your own bed ;)

Thanks for the suggestion! I do lay her in her crib every morning so that I can get ready for work. She loves her mobile! I think I just need to psych myself up for some sleepless nights to come, and just do it!


----------



## AmyS

pichi said:


> ah, i hate to hear them cry too - that's why i don't let them and instead make them feel as safe and secure as i possibly can :)
> 
> does she sleep with a sleeping bag or blankets? i always found my 2 slept better once they went into a sleeping bag as it kept them in a nice secure little space but still enough room to wiggle and flail their arms about :)
> 
> my daughter suffered from reflux and found she slept 100% better on her belly (although the HV would have killed me - i know many reflux mummies whos babies tummy slept though)
> 
> if you need to keep her elevated, heighten the head of her crib with a few books or even get her a wedge pillow (for reflux) which will keep her sitting slightly more upright :flower:


I do have a sleeping bag for her, but hadn't been able to use it since she's strapped into the rock n play. I think I'll try that tonight. It does give her a more secure feeling!


----------



## Monalissa

DD slept in her rock n play sleeper until a little over 5 months. First we started with naps in her pack n play. Once she was doing pretty well with that we ditched the rock n play one night and haven't looked back. She's still sleeping in the pack n play besides my bed but after a few nights she seemed to adjust fine.


----------



## SaraEmily

The first week that we transitioned we would let her fall asleep in her rock n play and then move her while she slept. She usually woke up but was able to go back to sleep. She slept worse for the first week. She would wake up a few times a night and need me to put her paci back in her mouth, and she woke a few hours earlier. But after she got used to it she's back to being a great sleeper. They just have to adjust to sleeping flat.


----------

